
How America Lost Faith in Expertise and Why That's a Giant Problem - charlysl
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/united-states/2017-02-13/how-america-lost-faith-expertise
======
drallison
Also of interest: Tom Nichols, _The Death of Expertise: The Campaign against
Established Knowledge and Why It Matters_ ([https://www.amazon.com/Death-
Expertise-Campaign-Established-...](https://www.amazon.com/Death-Expertise-
Campaign-Established-Knowledge/dp/0190469412))

